# OBD2 connection port



## WardyUK (Mar 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to get to the OBD port on my Phaeton please? I am a large chap and I can not see how the trim under the steering wheel comes out? Apologies if this is already somewhere on the Forum but I cant see it.
Thanks


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (WardyUK)*

This thread should be helpful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...40984
Also the FAQs have info relating to using VAG-COM/VCDS.
Adam


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (WardyUK)*

When you go to the link in the post above, you'll see a picture with the words "release handle" on it. 
The port you are interested in is the purple plug you see in the top left corner of that picture.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (jimay)*

And, just to confirm what Jim said, you do *not* have to open any underdash panel: the OBDII outlet is immediately accessible but a bit out of the way high up under the dash.
Stefano


----------



## JCD (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (Motorista)*

Mororista, I am sorry your comment is incorrect for RHD (ie UK) cars - one does need to open the hinged cover to access the connector. I believe your comment applies to LHD cars only.
Thanks
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (JCD)*

John is correct. The large panel under the steering wheel needs to be opened to get access to the OBD connector on the RHD cars. This is a simple task, no tools are required, there is a release handle (same concept as the LHD cars) that is used to open the panel.
Michael


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: OBD2 connection port (JCD)*

Sorry, I stand corrected - I did not realize the difference for RHD cars.
Stefano


----------

